# Old video on needing to take action



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Found this old video from 2007 on youtube of Rocky Patel talking about the tobacco tax.

YouTube - Rocky Patel: Facts On The New Tobacco Tax

Interesting, just wanted to share if anyone had not seen this.


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

Thanks. It is crazy how some want to tax things out of existence. Because that tactic is the way around banning. Crazy stuff!


----------

